# Text im TextField rechtsbündig?



## norman (15. Sep 2005)

nur eine ganz kurze frage:

gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit text variierender länge in einem TextField rechtsbündig auszugeben? habe dafür keine vordefinierte methode gefunden und tue mich nun recht schwer eine eigene umzusetzen.


PS: www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=22398

thx a lot



[edit] mit substring vielleicht?


----------



## SnooP (15. Sep 2005)

huch? 

setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.RIGHT);

das einzige was blöd ist, dass JUSTIFIED nicht ganz so funktioniert, wie man sich das wünscht  - aber du willst ja nur nach rechts...


----------



## norman (15. Sep 2005)

habe gar kein JTextField ... aber ich schreibe es mal um (oder versuchs) -> danke


----------

